# Haircut Advice for Perri - Question about clipper damage



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

Ok I'm thinking about giving Perri a short cut. He's always been pretty sensitive to the heat but he is more so now. I don't know if it's because he's getting older or what, and I think it's just how he is, but I might try a cut just to see if it helps a bit as he does have thick hair. 

He's been in a mid-length scissor cut since his first haircut when he turned 1 and he's almost 5 now, so he's never had a short cut or been clippered. His hair is about 6 inches long now. He can't go much shorter with scissors because he starts to look funny since his hair is so thick. 
So the groomer would need to use clippers and I'm quite nervous about the damage it would cause to the hair and if it would look bad growing back out in the winter. I guess I need to know how bad clippers damage the hair and if it's a permanent damage? Or do you just trim the ends for a couple months and then you're fine? I just have no idea what to expect.
Also what's the longest clipper blade they make? 3 inches? I don't want him super short - I'm thinking something like Jackie's Soda. Thanks!


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

he is a cutie .. i hv no advice but im sure he would look great w a puppy cut!


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Using clippers will only damage the ends of the hair, so like you said, if you want to grow him out again you will just need to trim the ends with scissors once or twice. Using a blade alone will not give you a long enough length of hair for what you want, so you will need to use a short blade (like a #30) with a comb attachment. I think the longest comb attachment will allow the hair to be around 2" in length, but Jackie could tell you for sure.


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

PreciousPrince said:


> Ok I'm thinking about giving Perri a short cut. He's always been pretty sensitive to the heat but he is more so now. I don't know if it's because he's getting older or what, and I think it's just how he is, but I might try a cut just to see if it helps a bit as he does have thick hair.
> 
> He's been in a mid-length scissor cut since his first haircut when he turned 1 and he's almost 5 now, so he's never had a short cut or been clippered. His hair is about 6 inches long now. He can't go much shorter with scissors because he starts to look funny since his hair is so thick.
> So the groomer would need to use clippers and I'm quite nervous about the damage it would cause to the hair and if it would look bad growing back out in the winter. I guess I need to know how bad clippers damage the hair and if it's a permanent damage? Or do you just trim the ends for a couple months and then you're fine? I just have no idea what to expect.
> Also what's the longest clipper blade they make? 3 inches? I don't want him super short - I'm thinking something like Jackie's Soda. Thanks!


Did the groomer say she would have to use clippers? Before I started doing my own grooming my groomer always scissor cut my dogs in a short cut. As for damage, I have cut dogs down and then grown them back into full coat and have not seen change in texture or any other sort of damage. I think the longest blade I've seen is 2". Be sure to post pictures of Perri in his new "do".


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

The clipper basically frays the ends. On a puppy cut, this actually helps the cut look nice and fluffy! It is quite simple to scissor the ends off as the coat grows. Honestly I scissor Soda's ends off every 2-3 weeks well after any clipper damage is gone. The ends get broken and I believe the coat grows faster with fresh ends. 
If he has a super thick coat, I find going no longer than 1.5 inches is best. If you go more like Soda's coat (3ish inches), they look like a giant poof! Soda's coat lays down nicely even at 2 inches so my long cuts work on him. There is no reason why you cannot scissor him down. There is no reason he must be clipped. Clipping is quicker and easier. Not every groomer is skilled enough to scissor silky hair in a puppy cut. If your groomer isn't, it is good they are letting you know. 
Carina and I just clipped Cadeau down. He has a very thick coat and looks darling. I clipped his body with a 1.25 in comb and the legs with a 2 in comb. I've never seen a comb attachment longer than 2 in.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Perri's so handsome, I think he would look wonderful in a cut like Soda, post a picture after ok


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

I do remember reading about clipper damage here over the years but it might vary from coat to coat. That's good that yours haven't been affected Mary, gives me hope! I haven't talked to his groomer about it yet, his next appt is in 2 weeks. I guess I just figured he would look very poufy and choppy scissoring it that short, and that clipping would give it a more uniform and streamlined look? Do you have any pics of yours with a scissored short cut?


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

I am guessing that scissor cutting is more exact and even than clippers...
It would be harder but wouldn't a fantastic groomer do a more precise job with scisssors?

I am a newbie at grooming and have been scissor cutting short. 


Can't wait to see the pics of Perri's upcoming cut!


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

PreciousPrince said:


> I do remember reading about clipper damage here over the years but it might vary from coat to coat. That's good that yours haven't been affected Mary, gives me hope! I haven't talked to his groomer about it yet, his next appt is in 2 weeks. I guess I just figured he would look very poufy and choppy scissoring it that short, and that clipping would give it a more uniform and streamlined look? Do you have any pics of yours with a scissored short cut?


LOL!! I am the absolute worst at taking pictures which is why I never post any on SM. And my guys are no longer scissored because I do it myself and trust me I have no grooming talent! I think that every groomer has their own preference and knows their own skill level. I have two groomer friends and both prefer to do a scissor cut over clipper w/combs. There are folks here who scissor cut their dogs ... maybe some of them will post some pics??


----------



## bailey02 (May 1, 2009)

*well i have bailey in a puppy cut and my groomer has always used clippers. When i do let her hair grow it seems to grow back fine but then again i never leave her in a full coat*


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

If I'm going under 2 inches, I just use the clippers. It is easier, faster, and they look just fine! Some of the super fine coats look better is scissored, but the heavier coats, IMO, look great clipped down. 

Roo clipped with 2 inch comb, then shorter and shorter.


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

jmm said:


> If he has a super thick coat, I find going no longer than 1.5 inches is best. If you go more like Soda's coat (3ish inches), they look like a giant poof! .


Oh so you scissored him Jackie?? He looks great!
Well you saw him at nationals--he has straight hair but it is very thick and not at all silky like Soda's. So that's why I'm afraid of the puff factor too. 
Here are some body shots of him.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

After looking at Perri's new pics you just posted, I would say his coat is perfect for clippers & a comb...it would be easier, too.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Ashley -- I can't believe that you're going to have Perri cut down. He's so gorgeous, but he'll look just as nice after being cut down.

I've clippered all my life -- all kinds of long coated breeders -- Lhasa, Shih Tzus, Maltese, you name, I've done it. I've never had "clipper damage". IMHO, what happens when growing them back out after they've been clippered is that the ends are uneven -- not like when you scissor cut. Sometimes, because of this, the hair gets very tangled during the growing out phase. The ends can look damaged because of their unevenness. But as others have said, if you trim the ends as you grow him back out, you won't have this problem. There's never been any permenant damage from clippers that I'm aware of and I've cut down and grown back out lots and lots of fluffs with all different types of coat textures.

I agree that I would cut him under 3" on the body. Otherwise he will just look like a puff ball. Lacie looks like that right now. I need to clipper her back down as she looks about twice her real size just due to the hair growth. That's the hardest stage for me to get through when I grow a coat back out. I just hate the way they look at this stage and want to reclipper them. LOL

Can't wait to see pictures of the beautiful, handsome, gorgeous Prince Perri.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

He's so handsome. I would try 2 inches and see how you like it. You can always go a little shorter. Leave the legs 2 1/2 to 3 inches for the same effect of the Soda cut.


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

Ashley, another thing you might think about trying if you don't really want to cut him down is to just shave his belly and a tiny bit up his sides. The top of the coat will still hang down like it does now but his shaven belly will help to keep him cooler. Just a thought.


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

Lacie's Mom said:


> Ashley -- I can't believe that you're going to have Perri cut down.QUOTE]
> 
> I know!! The question is if my groomer will do it LOL - she thinks I'm, umm, a bit of a handful. :innocent:
> 
> ...


----------



## Alvar's Mom (Mar 5, 2007)

Hi Ashley, I know exactly how you feel :smpullhair: I had been thinking for months that I should try a puppy cut out for Alvar for the summer. Made an appointment early in the spring, took him in and the groomer talked me out of it  

Fast forward a few months and I was thinking about it again (the heat seemed to be getting to Alvar more than previous years - he'll be 4 in a couple of days) and today....I went through with it :w00t: It is very short (about 1 inch w/ slightly longer legs-kept the topknot). The groomer did use clippers on his body, but it's not a drastic change in texture (Alvar has a ton of fine silky hair). I'm still adjusting to it (he doesn't seem phased whatsoever) but I am glad that I did it and I'm hoping it helps with the heat.

Good Luck! Perri's so handsome, I'm sure he'll look great :wub:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Alvar's Mom said:


> Hi Ashley, I know exactly how you feel :smpullhair: I had been thinking for months that I should try a puppy cut out for Alvar for the summer. Made an appointment early in the spring, took him in and the groomer talked me out of it
> 
> Fast forward a few months and I was thinking about it again (the heat seemed to be getting to Alvar more than previous years - he'll be 4 in a couple of days) and today....I went through with it :w00t: It is very short (about 1 inch w/ slightly longer legs-kept the topknot). The groomer did use clippers on his body, but it's not a drastic change in texture (Alvar has a ton of fine silky hair). I'm still adjusting to it (he doesn't seem phased whatsoever) but I am glad that I did it and I'm hoping it helps with the heat.
> 
> Good Luck! Perri's so handsome, I'm sure he'll look great :wub:


Annie - where are the pix of the new do? Dying to see it. Alvar had such beautiful long hair, but I can imagine how hot it was. Can't wait to see I'm sure he looks terrific. :wub::wub:


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

BTW, the reason I cut Soda down for hot weather is to wet him down. Wetting him down before being out in the heat makes all the difference.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

I like how Perri's body is cut in the first picture of the series that you posted. I'm getting Riley's haircut on July 9th. His coat is to the ground right now, but it's just too hot this year for him. Is hotter this summer or is it just me?


----------

